# UK to Canada - Difficulties and Steps



## MrGibbs (Jan 7, 2015)

So I'll start by introducing myself a little, I'm a 20 year old Male currently located in England. I'm currently working as an IT Systems Engineer and have been in this permanently for the past 3 years. 

I've decided that I would like to make a change and move to Canada whilst I'm still young, however my difficulties are that I have no family located in or around.

What is the actual chance of me being able to Migrate on my own without a work sponsorship (currently none found at this time). I'm dedicated to moving to Canada, I've been researching a lot into the British Columbia area, and want to make this permanent life decision whilst I'm still young and not have any ties in the UK.

What advice can you give me to start my process? All help is appreciated <3


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should be looking at:- International Experience Canada - travel and work in Canada

Entry into this programme provides up to two years of working/living in Canada.


----------



## MrGibbs (Jan 7, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> Entry into this programme provides up to two years of working/living in Canada.


I'll have a good look at this, however will this help my overall permanent move to Canada?

Also "Status: This category is now closed." It looks like this program has now been deactivated as of January 2015 (Y) Awesome


----------



## MrGibbs (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## ajw859 (Oct 8, 2009)

MrGibbs said:


> Anyone?


look at this page:

www cic dot gc dot ca /English /e-services/ mycic.asp

check the immigration tab.

also different provinces have their own "special" immigration programmes and sponsorship.

depending on where you wish to go and trade / skill set.

BC is beautiful. but expensive housing.

anyway hope this helps
good luck


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

MrGibbs said:


> I'll have a good look at this, however will this help my overall permanent move to Canada?
> 
> Also "Status: This category is now closed." It looks like this program has now been deactivated as of January 2015 (Y) Awesome


MrGibbs, this is your best route of migrating to Canada. You won't have trouble making friends there, plenty of Brits in places like Vancouver or Toronto.

The IEC visa is not open yet for 2015, the website seems a little misleading at the moment. But I would suggest you keep checking back everyday, it is due to open at anytime before end of January. 

Also be aware that last year the visa's went very quickly. There were only 5000 visas issued for the UK in batches of 2000, 2000 and 1000. The first batch was subscribed within 20 minutes and the 2nd in 45 mins (I know because I applied for my brother).

You can also check here, it's the same visa with some applicational services. May be a good way for them to put you in touch with people if you are worried.
Work Canada | Work in Canada | Working Holiday Canada


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Just as an update in case you are interested in applying, the 2015 season visas are likely to be made available some time after mid-February 2015:
International Experience Canada - travel and work in Canada

You can also follow their twitter feed for annoucements: https://twitter.com/IEC_EIC


----------



## kennyB (Jan 6, 2015)

*uk to canada*

Mr Gibbs, Good luck with your efforts to get into Canada! Do you know anyone already living here? Why I ask is, because their is a backdoor to get into the country and stay for work! I will be looking on at this thread, Regards Kenny.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kennyB said:


> Mr Gibbs, Good luck with your efforts to get into Canada! Do you know anyone already living here? Why I ask is, because their is a backdoor to get into the country and stay for work! I will be looking on at this thread, Regards Kenny.


So, pray tell us all, what is this, presumably legal, back door way to enter Canada? This site is here to assist people in their attempts to immigrate into Canada. So, do your bit, and assist the site assist others.


----------



## kennyB (Jan 6, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> So, pray tell us all, what is this, presumably legal, back door way to enter Canada? This site is here to assist people in their attempts to immigrate into Canada. So, do your bit, and assist the site assist others.



Here you go! There were only 5000 visas issued for the UK in batches of 2000, 2000 and 1000. The first batch was subscribed within 20 minutes and the 2nd in 45 mins (I know because I applied for my brother).



You want to go this way? Good luck, and for your information Mr Scotland, it is legal my suggestion, as I am here to tell the story, and legal with it, however since I read your comment, I don't think I'll bother now! Sorry Mr Gibb, good luck with your adventure.


----------

